# ★★ Brining Sexy Back ★ •°•°



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! :innocent:

I am here to post up my progress on my journey to a thinner me!

My stats:

Height : 172 cm

Start weight: 85.5 Kgs

Current Weight: 72.5 Kg around 160 pounds

My goal:

To lose 13 Kgs (28.5 pounds)

in the photo i was 80 kgs and it was taken mid August, 2009.

yey, this is exciting :bounce:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

All the best.

Best advice i ca suggest is to try and be as consistent as possible. Get a diet and exercise routing and stick to it.

Post up what you are eating and people can help maybe tidy things up a little and get you on your way to shedding the pounds


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck on the quest.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Team1 said:


> All the best.
> 
> Best advice i ca suggest is to try and be as consistent as possible. Get a diet and exercise routing and stick to it.
> 
> Post up what you are eating and people can help maybe tidy things up a little and get you on your way to shedding the pounds


Yes, I will have to think about a diet and work out routine, once I do I will post it up.

Thanks!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> good luck on the quest.


Thanks! appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Just a quick up date.

I just came from a run, which went on for just over an hour. I am wearing 3 layers of tops & the sweat has come through! 

When I see sweat I know I've done well.

My cousin who is really fit goes with me and it's good to go with someone fit because they can push you, as he does.

We were running through this bushy area... has a concrete track and it was a little scary, I think i'd be scared during the day let alone at night! Anyways nearing the end of the track, all of a sudden I saw this white object fly out of this half open shed among some trees and bushes...... inside of it was pitch black and because I'm short sighted I cant see too far anyway... so I told my cousin.. 'lets get outta here'.... and its funny because all of a sudden the excuses running through my head, telling me to stop and take a break just disappeared and I found a lot of energy to sprint out of there!

Food wise: I haven't had much to eat today besides some cereal (naughty me).

I am going to cut out any softdrinks from my diet from now on. Will keep V (the energy drink) an option because I have a lot of uni work this week & need to be up late and wake up early!

Just going to work on my diet and exercise routine after I do a bit of uni work.

Thanks guys, appreciate the support


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck :thumbup1: and get your diet up.....quick!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> Good luck :thumbup1: and get your diet up.....quick!


thanks! will do


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck! The key to success is once you've started stick with it, my wife has lost 4.5 stone this year just through dedication, running, weights and diet


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya again,

Cassie has seen some good result with the diets she's posted on her log. Might be worth a try for you?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/74668-cassies-journal.html

Dan


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

good luck hun!! i'll be watching your progress!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck and Welcome to the board!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

ah crap, just wrote up my diet and training routine and wen i went to erase something the web browser went back!! so lost it all . sux. :cursing:

okay will make it quick this time

*Diet :*

1 fish fillet = 22.7 grams of protein

3 x protein shake = 90 grams of protein

3 egg whites = around 15 grams of protein :confused1:

*Training:*

am : weight trainging + 30 mins of cardio (will do 1 hour cardio when I get some extra time - have some work to get through this week) when i do weight training i just do a general work out since im fairly new and just trying to get toned over all.

pm: jog for 1 hour, im not fit so i jog until i feel im going to vomit then i stop and let my heart rate come down then go at it again

----

thats about it.... i hope im getting enough protein... 0.8 grams per lb is what I have. I could add a couple of more egg whites and an extra fillet of fish but i cant invest the money into it as I am sort of broke :laugh:

so what you guys reckon? any suggestions?


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

> Hiya again,
> 
> Cassie has seen some good result with the diets she's posted on her log. Might be worth a try for you?
> 
> ...


OH thanks! will look into it... anything with proven results sounds great!! appreciate it


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Good luck! The key to success is once you've started stick with it, my wife has lost 4.5 stone this year just through dedication, running, weights and diet





Captain Hero said:


> Good luck and Welcome to the board!


bigbob thats great advice! i have to stick to my plans! and it'll work out just fine 

captain hero thanks and thanks!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

MrsDC55 said:


> good luck hun!! i'll be watching your progress!!


thanks girl! love ur profile photo.... looking good


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Is that ALL you are eating???????


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Is that ALL you are eating???????


Yes ! judging from ur reaction thats a bad thing?

i did say any suggestions  ... and i am trying to lose fat after all :tongue:

By the way i usually dont even eat that! lets just say, its easier not to eat


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> Yes ! judging from ur reaction thats a bad thing?
> 
> i did say any suggestions  ... and i am trying to lose fat after all :tongue:
> 
> By the way i usually dont even eat that! lets just say, its easier not to eat


I'll have to be really quick coz I'm about to shoot out the door to work but yes it's too little and not balanced at all. You are on about 1200cals and only from protein and as you say sometimes not even that. By eating too little you will set off the body's alarm bells that it is going into a time of starvation and it will kick in survival mode and slow RIGHT down and conserve everything it can. Your metabolic rate will be on go super slow.

Diet is the key here. Little and often, balanced meals. Carbs are NOT the enemy s all the magazines lead us to believe. Yes people do do high fat diets successfully but you're not even doing that. Keep it simple and managable.

Try something like

180g protein

120g carbs

40g fat

per day split into 6 meals spaced out at around 3 hour intervals!

This is around 1560cals

Do an hours steady state cardio 6x a week and see what happens!

Eat more 'real' food and don't rely on shakes.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tan's right - you really need to get more food in to lose weight. Eating protein only will just put you into starvation mode and make it even more difficult to shift the fat!

What makes it easier not to eat? Doesn't sound too good to me.


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck with your goals. Good advice from ElfinTan regarding diet, I'm sure others will be able to help you work that into a good food/eating plan. Stick at it and the rewards will be yours.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

if you can get hold of some 1kg bags of chicken breasts then give them a dusting of chilli/curry powder and cook them all at once. Bang them in a packup box then you've got something to have all week.

I know I'm a guy, but I aren't really muscular and this is what my daily food intake has been for the past 6 months (I'm ok with same boring meals thankfully).

5:30 oats, 2 scoops of protein powder, skimmed milk

9:00 home made protein bar

12:00 1.5 chicken breasts, half a wholemeal pitta bread, 2 handfulls of dry roasted peanuts

14:30 1.5 handfuls of dry roasted peanuts and an apple

17:00 1 banana, 1 scoop protein shake made with water

18:00 Train

19:15 2 scoops protein powder with water

20:00 Either sirloin steak / lean beef mince / chicken / tuna with either wholemeal pasta / brown rice / jacket spud and brocolli/cauliflower

22:00 caesin protein shake

I've dropped from size 38 trousers to size 34 (lost about 2 and half stone!)

And I worry that I'm not eating enough, it has been a slow loss over about 8 months as I will replace the evening meal on a saturday with something nice like chilli, or half a pizza or something, and the sunday evening meal with mum made sunday lunch.

I aren't saying my diets optimal, but its working for me so far. 

Thats with hardly any cardio and just an hours worth of weight training 3 times a week.

As elfin said you have to keep eating good grub in order to successfully lose weight.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

*
*

*
I know.... you guys are right....and thanks for your advice.... but I have a confession... I am trying to lose the weight in 5 weeks at most.. i am getting married and so want to lose some weight before my wedding & i bought my clothes in a size 10 for my trip & im a size 14 right now * :crying:

*
*

*
I know a lot of you will say that i should be losing half a kg a week but i dont have that much time * :crying:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

BenM said:


> Good luck with your goals. Good advice from ElfinTan regarding diet, I'm sure others will be able to help you work that into a good food/eating plan. Stick at it and the rewards will be yours.


thanks ur really kind

I really have to stick to it, no other option now.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Tan's right - you really need to get more food in to lose weight. Eating protein only will just put you into starvation mode and make it even more difficult to shift the fat!
> 
> What makes it easier not to eat? Doesn't sound too good to me.


Hmmm well. Its easier to not eat bcus i need some variety... especially if the flavour/smell of the food i am eating constantly is strong, i can get sick of it easily... when I use to eat tuna in water.... it made me sick eventually lol... id gag while eating it... lol....

so it was easier not to eat that, but it really kept me full and got me into the 70s. Use to eat like 12 egg whites and 1 yolk + 250 grams of tuna all mixed up! and each day, plus protein shake.. now that i think about it makes me want to spew

but i love tuna in olive oil! yummmm!! i could eat a ton and never get sick of that!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

BenM said:


> Good luck with your goals. Good advice from ElfinTan regarding diet, I'm sure others will be able to help you work that into a good food/eating plan. Stick at it and the rewards will be yours.


PS: thats a mean back you got there! wow ! :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

size 14! you fatty! lol just messin. just looking at what you eat i can see ther is a lack of good fats do you use any sups? fish oils ect

try some thing like this

1 scoop whe 50g whole grain cerial (i like muslie) est-300cals

tuna light salad cream two slices weight watchers whole meal bread est-300cals ish

150g chicken and salad est-180cals

pre work out- 1whey and fruit (banana) est-220cals

post work out- 1 whay and fruit (apple) est 220cals

tuna salad est-150-200cals

just befor bed 1whey and a spn pnut butter est-220cals

i think if you train 3xwk weights and 3-4 c.v sesions a wk then this is ok and you will lose weight


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh and 1/2 a kg? you should be loosing 1kg a wk? with added water weight lost can lose about 1.5 kg if you train hard and eat good!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> size 14! you fatty! lol just messin. just looking at what you eat i can see ther is a lack of good fats do you use any sups? fish oils ect
> 
> try some thing like this
> 
> ...


Peanut butter? oh my!..... i wish :tongue:

the rest sounds doable 

you can call me a fatty now but not for long :laugh:

Yes, i am taking loads of vitamins, i wont be doing fish oil but flax seed oil instead.... and some other vitamins like c , zinc, e , glucosamine, and others

thanks for your input :thumbup1:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oh and 1/2 a kg? you should be loosing 1kg a wk? with added water weight lost can lose about 1.5 kg if you train hard and eat good!


first person that ever said i can lose 1.5 kg a week 

Will try better than that.... first weigh in is the 7th of october


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> *Peanut butter? oh my!..... i wish * :tongue:
> 
> the rest sounds doable
> 
> ...


*why what is bad about natural pnut butter? just a spoon full? has a lot of good fats. if you are taking flax seed then thats still a good ides tho.*

thats the spirit you fatty! lol good luck keep us up dated on how you are going xx


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> *why what is bad about natural pnut butter? just a spoon full? has a lot of good fats. if you are taking flax seed then thats still a good ides tho.*
> 
> thats the spirit you fatty! lol good luck keep us up dated on how you are going xx


Peanut butter = bad for fat ppl! thats all i know, dont ask me too many questions 

haha "thats the spirit you fatty!"..... :lol: ... thats too funny.... :tt2:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok keep off the pnut butter if you dnt like the idea but i have a spoon b4 bed every night on a fat loss diet, start a thread on (i was told to eat pnut butter to help me lose weight) and see what responces you get a lot of ppl on er not just me love pnut butter and use it for the good fats and to stop cals droping to low on a diet. if cals are to low your body will start to store rather then burn as it gets scared and thinks

"shyt we aint getting enough food so store what little we do get" its just the bodys way of dealing with starvation


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

i agree with the rest of them....5-6 meals a day...small ones.....cardio first thing in the morning. every day, and last thing at night.....no carbs after 7-8...plus i dont agree with the theory people only lose a certain amount in one week....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes so do i but its more then 1/2kg! that is 1.1lb a wk! 2-3 lb a wk is defo poss!


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

agreed.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so any way i was just wanting to know wher did this 1/2 kg thing come from?


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok keep off the pnut butter if you dnt like the idea but i have a spoon b4 bed every night on a fat loss diet, start a thread on (i was told to eat pnut butter to help me lose weight) and see what responces you get a lot of ppl on er not just me love pnut butter and use it for the good fats and to stop cals droping to low on a diet. if cals are to low your body will start to store rather then burn as it gets scared and thinks
> 
> "shyt we aint getting enough food so store what little we do get" its just the bodys way of dealing with starvation


Hi Lady Coke Bottle,

Just been reading your journal, keep up the good work hun, you'll get there, hard work always pays off.

Big Jim is right suggesting peanut butter, it's a good fat and even when trying to lose weight you still needs lots of good fats. I eat it quite often, at first I felt really guilty having it as it's sooo yummy but as long as you keep it within your daily cals you'll be fine, it's easy to OD on the good stuff. I get the Meridian natural stuff from Holland & Barrett, it's totally natural with no added sugar, salt or palm oil, good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

there is other things you can do to lose weight aswell, like a really good Diuretic and something that will clear your gi track...


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

tract....hehehe


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dman said:


> there is other things you can do to lose weight aswell, like a really good *Diuretic* and something that will clear your gi track...


tbh i wouldnt recomend them i think low carb is good enough to rid water retention


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

dman said:


> i agree with the rest of them....5-6 meals a day...small ones.....cardio first thing in the morning. every day, and last thing at night.....no carbs after 7-8...plus i dont agree with the theory people only lose a certain amount in one week....


Ye, cardio twice a day! gotta do it!... yea, planning to do no carbs after a certain hour... some ppl say after 3 pm , thats a bit difficult bcus usually out until later. 7 sounds good! thanks :thumbup1:



big_jim_87 said:


> so any way i was just wanting to know wher did this 1/2 kg thing come from?


Hmmm. Well apparently if you lose more than .5 kg you'll be losing muscle as well... some say after the .5 kg the rest is muscle loss lol... i dont thinks so! if thats the case then i wouldnt be able to move my arms or legs lol :laugh: cos i'd have no muscle in me to help me function! :laugh:



Cass said:


> Hi Lady Coke Bottle,
> 
> Just been reading your journal, keep up the good work hun, you'll get there, hard work always pays off.
> 
> Big Jim is right suggesting peanut butter, it's a good fat and even when trying to lose weight you still needs lots of good fats. I eat it quite often, at first I felt really guilty having it as it's sooo yummy but as long as you keep it within your daily cals you'll be fine, it's easy to OD on the good stuff. I get the Meridian natural stuff from Holland & Barrett, it's totally natural with no added sugar, salt or palm oil, good stuff :thumbup1:


Thanks sweetie!!!! too right! hard work never fails!

oh! i thought they meant the oily peanut butter that they sell in the supermarkets! but the natural stuff sounds good! might try to find me some. Hmmm.

-----

you guys are right, my body might go into starvation mode... hmmm. I might give my diet a try for a week and see how things go, after that if i see my body is not doing its thing every morning (ie .. poo pees) then i will add some more healthy fats into my diet.. i'll just see how i go the first week. i'll wait till my body gives me the go ahead.

But with the amount of cardio i'll be doing, it better work! else i might have to chop off something :death:

jokes :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

dman said:


> there is other things you can do to lose weight aswell, like a really good Diuretic and something that will clear your gi track...


What poor advice.

Why would taking a diuretic be of any lasting benefit? Sure, lose all the water, feel terrible for days afterwards and have cramps. Great way to spend your wedding day 

Add some fibrous veg in there for certain, Broccolli ideally. Low in calories and the fibre will make you feel full up.

Healthy fats are important as well, not just for overall weight loss but for the health benefits they bring.

Good luck with it anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm. Well apparently if you lose more than .5 kg you'll be losing muscle as well... *some say after the .5 kg the rest is muscle loss* lol... i dont thinks so! if thats the case then i wouldnt be able to move my arms or legs lol :laugh: cos i'd have no muscle in me to help me function! :laugh:

i think its more like water loss maybe some muscle but not after 1.1lbs loss. any more then 2-3 lb will be a loss in water and muscle 2-3 lbs of fat are defo doable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Be careful with going too low on the calories.

My fiance lost 40kg over 1 year (right prior to me meeting her) using a very low calorie diet ie 600-1000cals every day.

She lost all the weight which was fine and dandy but now she hasn't had a period in over a year and needs to see a doc about that. Her resting temp is around 96 degrees instead of 98.6.

She feels cold most days and often feels tired.

Then once i had her eating a little more ie 1500cals she quickly regained a couple kg of fat. Thankfully with the heavy weight training we are able to have her calories higher and she is simply gaining muscle.

Low calorie days are needed but always have one refeed day per week for example 1200 cals for 3 days (always eat A LOT of green veg with your meals this will speed up fat loss not slow it down, also include 30 grams of fat per day to continue normal womanly functions, fish oil and olive oil are good choices) then on the 4th day have a 2000cal day. You could do this cycle 3 times and then the 4th time have a 2500-3000cal day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Con said:


> Be careful with going too low on the calories.
> 
> My fiance lost 40kg over 1 year (right prior to me meeting her) using a very low calorie diet ie *600-1000cals* every day.
> 
> ...


*i heard a pt at a bannatynes gym telling a woman to eat 600 cals a day! shocking advice!*

sorry to hear that buddy! do you know what the matter is? do you know if it will return? was gona make a joke about pmt but thought it would be a bit to distaste full even for me, hope all reteurnes to normal soon buddy


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

He wants punching!!!! Pay peanuts get fcking monkeys!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your diet and training hun x


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with your diet and training hun x


thanks babe


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Con said:


> Be careful with going too low on the calories.
> 
> My fiance lost 40kg over 1 year (right prior to me meeting her) using a very low calorie diet ie 600-1000cals every day.
> 
> ...


ooo that sounds terrible... but good on her for losing the fat! its not easy at all!!

Hmmm okay i will take your advice into consideration. I'm not good at counting calories, never have! But i'll try my best. Thanks!!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Lets see,

Today I couldnt go to the gym in the morning bcus I went on a field trip! 2 hours of walking around a beach and climbing this hill...so made up for the gym. I realised how unfit i am! Its embarrasing huffing and puffing... tried to huff and puff silently :laugh:

I came home not too long ago and I havent had anything to eat all day, I just had a glass of fresh carrot juice, will eat my grilled fish after this post.

My mom said that my bones are sticking out and that i have lost weight... I have less fat on my upper half so my collar bones stick out... but I am no where close to thin!! I feel horribly fat! Cant wait to lose this excess weight

Oh I had a horrible nightmare last night, that I was still fat on my holiday( i have had this nightmare before).... that would be horrible! :crying:

I still havent gone for my evening run. Might just do some cardio at home or might pop out for a quick run later.... see how i go with my uni work.

Cant wait until i can tuck into bed tonight :yawn:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi, just popping in to wish you all the best with your quest and to say welcome to the site. I found that the only way to lose the weight and keep it off was to eat more and eat regularly. Cutting calories too far down was counter productive and I ended up yo yo dieting, taking it off, putting it back on. In the end I accepted that I need to eat the right things six times a day and eventually I lost four stone. Don't be too hard on yourself , we are all human. The advice to add lots of green veg and good oils is great advice and works to aid fat loss, and will ensure you stay healthy as well whilst dieting.


thanks for popping in hun! You just reminded me to take my flax seed oil and i'll eat some veggies with my fish.... :thumbup1:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm. Nearly about to go to bed. Dont mind this blog, just have a few thoughts bothering me.

Well today i noticed my skin is in a bad condition. I have large porse on either side of my nose and wen i wear make up it looks worse. And the skin on my cheeks looks puffy and wen i poke my finger on it , it kinda wrinkles up lol. I have ordered Dermanew microdermabrasion system, exfoliates the skin... still waiting on that! i need it!

I use to be a sugar and salt addict so I bet thats wat caused my skin to become so horrible. Use to eat fairfloss (cotton candy) until i felt sick!. + lil water... Dried me out like a prune.

Today I had a bit of bread, I like bread a lot and so i was tempted. I probably had 2 rolls of bread. I think I shouldnt be pinching this and that, dont think that'd help me at all. But apart from the bread all went well.

My mood: so, so.

I just need to stick to my plan. Sux, cos im so busy. But i guess I can manage my time. Just need to realise that managing time for weight loss is next to impossible when you dont have much time left. There's no negotiating!

I'll lose 10 kgs over the next 4 weeks. That should bring me down to 62-63 kgs. I think thats about a size 10 , since i am 172 cm tall. Sounds like a lot of weight to lose but i have to try my best.

Argh!!!! just hope two weeks come by and i have lost atleast 4 kgs :mellow:

have my wedding dress fitting on the 11th of october... gotta try harder so i can get into the 60s before i go for my fitting... 68 would be nice!!!

my belly is so fat... ugly belly :sad:

i think im a lil depressed today.. maybe a lil cry before bed would help ease me a lil

:crying:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hiya, how much water are you drinking daily? If its not very much then that could be contributing to the skin problems.

I think ideally you want to be drinking about 4 litres per day? Yes I know you'll spend all day in the toilet but you get used to it eventually and the toilet trips space out a fair distance after a while.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> hiya, how much water are you drinking daily? If its not very much then that could be contributing to the skin problems.
> 
> I think ideally you want to be drinking about 4 litres per day? Yes I know you'll spend all day in the toilet but you get used to it eventually and the toilet trips space out a fair distance after a while.


Hmm im trying to drink more water. But I am not even having a Litre a day! I am gona aim for 4 Ls today. Just keep sipping water while I do my work. Thanks.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

I just weighed myself and I have gained a KG... wtf? thats so stupid.

Anyways I wont weigh myself everyday cos its just disappointing


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Well that was a long read but worth it.

Don't get so dissapointed, you have made excellent progress.

Just one thing, don't get too obsessed, it can be unhealthy, just carry on doing what you are doing and above all, enjoy it.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Well that was a long read but worth it.
> 
> Don't get so dissapointed, you have made excellent progress.
> 
> Just one thing, don't get too obsessed, it can be unhealthy, just carry on doing what you are doing and above all, enjoy it.


thanks  ure really nice


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Exercise:

3 hours cycling. To and from work. 1.5 hours each way. Sun killed me on the way to work!! burning my already sunburnt face! ouch! wanted to give up at times and flag a cab but i kept at it. On the way back it was late so the sun was gone and the breeze was perfect.

----

Diet:

2 fish fillets for lunch. and 1 glass of protein shake. and a late night salad (yum).

----

Water:

kinda disappointing, 2 Litre


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

TRAINING

NO EXERCISE , KNEE PAIN BCUS OF LONG BIKE RIDE YESTERDAY.. OUCHIE! STILL HURTS

DIET:

1 SLICE OF BREAD WITH 1 SLICE OF FAT FREE CHEESE ON IT AND 2 KIWI FRUITS

WAS IN A RUSH SO DIDNT BOTHER WIT EATING

WATER:

1 GLASS

---

THOUGHTS:

5 DAYS TO FIRST WEIGH IN,

IF I KEEP THIS UP I'LL NEVA REACH MY GOALS!

NEED 2 GET UNI WORK OUTTA THE WAY SO I CAN CONCENTRATE ON DA GYMMM.. MISS IT. FINISH UNI WORK B4 TUESDAYYYYYY!!! RUN FROM SAT... CALL BILL AND SILLY,SEE IF THEY WANT TO GO FOR A RUN. GREEN TEA. WORK HARD. WORK EFFECTIVELY. 1 MONTH , `15 DAYS.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Lady coke bottle you NEED to drink more water and you NEED to eat more to lose weight.... its as simple as that. I know its difficult to understand that by eating you lose weight but its true.

If your eating good foods and not rubbish the weight will fall off if you do cardio, but water to me is the most important factor, if you dont drink much water your body will retain whatever small amounts you drink (possibly why you've put on a little weight), I couldnt function with less than 3 litres a day.... Aim for 300-500ml bottle every 2 hours your awake..... but dont drink it all at once... just a few mouthfulls every so often and it'll soon mount up.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> Lady coke bottle you NEED to drink more water and you NEED to eat more to lose weight.... its as simple as that. I know its difficult to understand that by eating you lose weight but its true.
> 
> If your eating good foods and not rubbish the weight will fall off if you do cardio, but water to me is the most important factor, if you dont drink much water your body will retain whatever small amounts you drink (possibly why you've put on a little weight), I couldnt function with less than 3 litres a day.... Aim for 300-500ml bottle every 2 hours your awake..... but dont drink it all at once... just a few mouthfulls every so often and it'll soon mount up.


hmm i have been rethinking things. And i know you are right. I do need to eat more. My diet was shocking today. And water is crucial. Im gona do the 500 ml for every 2 hours tomorrow and will record it here re. how i go

-----------------------

todays diet:

kiwi fruit, some cottage cheese,1 toast with some cheese on it. 2 plain toasts. And 1 glass of sweet tea, i want one more now lol .. thats sugar for ya :laugh:

exercise:

work is my exercise! 5 hours of serving customers. And woke up late so didnt exerciseeeee. bla bla bla... i hate excuses :cursing:

----------

THOUGHTS:

TOMORROW IS YET ANOTHER NEW DAY AND ANOTHER OPPORTUNITY. DONT WASTE IT.


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

----------

THOUGHTS:

TOMORROW IS YET ANOTHER NEW DAY AND ANOTHER OPPORTUNITY. DONT WASTE IT.


----------



## ml30 (Mar 25, 2009)

I really like how determined you are, Lady Coke Bottle. I am so sure you will loose it all in no time. It is wonderful to see how everyone is helping you here by giving you all the advise they know. I am so happy for you.

Why don't you post another picture? I am so sure you already look a lot slimmer.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Todays diet

morning was good... Wheat grass juice with psyllium husk, FAT FREE COTTAGE CHEESE, KIWI FRUIT

Afternoon was an EPIC FAIL.... lollies, peanutbutter on bread x 2. And meat on bread x 2 with fat free cheese. And some fruit juice.

Training:

Still resting the knees but pain has gone pretty much , except in right knee - can still feel it at times.

By the way good time to rest my knees since its been raining for a few days now 

THOUGHTS/COMMENTS:

"Self-discipline is the ability to get yourself to take action regardless of your emotional state."


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

ml30 said:


> I really like how determined you are, Lady Coke Bottle. I am so sure you will loose it all in no time. It is wonderful to see how everyone is helping you here by giving you all the advise they know. I am so happy for you.
> 
> Why don't you post another picture? I am so sure you already look a lot slimmer.


THANKS.

I dont know, I am not in the 60s yet so I am stilll feeling fat & like i havent gotten far. I will post pix soon.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> Sun killed me on the way to work!! burning my already sunburnt face! ouch!


don't complain about it too much, its pitch black when I goto work, and when I go home over here so couple that with sitting at my desk all day long, I could be mistaken for thinking the sun has burnt out as I never see it!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> don't complain about it too much, its pitch black when I goto work, and when I go home over here so couple that with sitting at my desk all day long, I could be mistaken for thinking the sun has burnt out as I never see it!


Atleast the moon light doesnt burn ur face :laugh: trust me it was PAINFUL :cursing:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh THIS IS TURNING MORE INTO A BLOG THAN A WORK OUT JOURNAL

anyways today i stepped on da scale and i havent changed one bit :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

so it made me feel like crap and so wen i was out i had some junk, apple pastry, a small single pizza, and a packet of chips 

oh well ... life sux


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

1 month 12 days


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> anyways today i stepped on da scale and i havent changed one bit :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> so it made me feel like crap and so wen i was out i had some junk, apple pastry, a small single pizza, and a packet of chips
> 
> oh well ... life sux


not the end of the world, but as with any diet, you need willpower to get the results that you want. Can't just keep going back to junk food everytime the world turns tough.

Don't forget muscle weighs more than fat, so you only need to put on a small amount of muscle each week and you might not notice any weight difference on the scales.

Take pictures of yourself every couple of weeks, then you can compare them and see the changes rather than try to remember what you were like before.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> not the end of the world, but as with any diet, you need willpower to get the results that you want. Can't just keep going back to junk food everytime the world turns tough.
> 
> Don't forget muscle weighs more than fat, so you only need to put on a small amount of muscle each week and you might not notice any weight difference on the scales.
> 
> Take pictures of yourself every couple of weeks, then you can compare them and see the changes rather than try to remember what you were like before.


True. I'll try harder. Thanks,


----------

